# Flipkart or Theitwares to buy Seasonic S12II-520 watts psu ?



## hugo (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi guys,
            I am from kerala. I wanna purchase a Seasonic S12II-520 psu online. On Flipkart it cost 4054 Rs/- and on theitwares it cost 3865 Rs/-. Money is not the problem for me. Since this is a PSU, I would like you guys advise about which site really gives the better service in case of DOA or in case of any problems within the warranty time...  I'm inclined towards flipkart but I don't know about how they deal with the warranty of a damaged product. Any info from you guys will be really helpful...


Flipkart link

Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com

Theitwares link

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## dfcols71 (Jun 4, 2012)

itwares owner says there is seasonic service centre in  ernakulam
contact him for proper details if you want to buy cheap.
b/w heared flipkart are giving 1 mt replacement warranty for certain products contact them for details,,if building rig in less than 1mth flipkart if replacement warranty is available


----------



## hugo (Jun 4, 2012)

Thx for the reply brother. Do you recommend flipkart or theitwares....?


----------



## dude_gamer (Jun 4, 2012)

hugo said:


> Thx for the reply brother. Do you recommend flipkart or theitwares....?


Its depend on you.there is no quality problem.
difference only price (189 Rs difference) & warranty.
Flipkart gives you 30 days warranty in which they replace the faulty hardware with new one.
in case of theitwares they give 3 days warranty.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 6, 2012)

You can also get this PSU at Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store


----------



## Gollum (Jun 6, 2012)

Order it from flipkart, you can get it in less than 4 days with cash on delivery option.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 6, 2012)

If you don't care about that ~200/- extra spent on PSU, then order it from flipkart.


----------

